
Ask HN: Do you still use Antivirus in 2019? - bishala
I have not installed a single antivirus software in the past 5 years or so and haven&#x27;t been infected either(used to get constantly infected during the XP days). I think Windows  Defender is pretty good these days. Do other HN&#x27;rs feel the same way?
======
speedplane
As a computer nerd who is confident about identifying shady websites or email
attachments, I do not use any anti-virus software. All of my important files
are backed up, and I know how to reinstall an OS. I'm sure I can probably be
tricked eventually, but if I am, my over-confidence will result in me ignoring
any security warnings from anti-virus software, so it won't help.

------
Ultramanoid
Don't use it in 2019, just as I didn't in 2009, or in 1999.

Furthermore, have had to remove it from plenty of machines of non-techie
people asking for support, where it was not only doing NOTHING to protect
them, but also preventing their systems from working as intended.

Now, if you want to talk about uBlock Origin and the likes though, that's a
good conversation to have these days about actually essential protection.

Times have changed. The biggest virus today is convenience.

------
dangwu
I do not. Window’s built-in stuff and plain macOS are very good these days.
I’m not very convinced that third party anti-virus software provides much
additional value. Would love to hear an expert’s thoughts on this subject!

------
dlahoda
Windows 10 of 2019 is much much more safer than windows 7 or xp as example.
Much safer security defaults and dozen more security features. So firewall,
hosts and unlock origin is what I use. Backups also. Sometimes I do test on VM
or via clamav. Defender is off. I did setup 'run only from predefined folders
policy' and non admin users for my relatives.

------
luka-birsa
I still install antivirus software, but given the feedback from you guys - I'm
not sure it's still worth it.

What can I say, I moonlighted as a computer technician during W95-Win7 years
and old habits die hard.

------
jaden
I don't. I found anti-virus software slows machines down (especially live
scanning) and causes some of the very same problems as malware.

------
quickthrower2
Antivirus is like taking penacillin because you eat food from a dodgy
takeaway. Instead just eat at trustworthy places.

------
ddtaylor
Linux.

~~~
highhedgehog
Using Linux will not save you.

~~~
ddtaylor
Have you ever used Qubes?

